# What's in your box? (Pic Heavy)



## jruffing46

Hey gang,

Just wanted to share some frogs Mike Novy and I got from a certain enterprise. Feel free to post your own pics as well.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## bristles

Never saw tree frogs with spots, way cool !


----------



## Gamble

Nice Frogs buddy! Imma check out those tree frogs nxt week when i go to Novys.

The Retics will be mine, oh yes, they will be mine! 
(So get them breeding!)


----------



## johnc

Well you know what was in my box because you rudely looked in there before I arrived .

(That was meant jokingly)


----------



## jruffing46

johnc said:


> Well you know what was in my box because you rudely looked in there before I arrived .
> 
> (That was meant jokingly)


Can you blame me? Haha. Now post some pics.


----------



## johnc

jruffing46 said:


> Can you blame me? Haha. Now post some pics.


They're in their grow-out for now. Won't photograph them until the weekend because I don't want to stress them out. I'll put them on FF and let you know. I like your retics!


----------



## zach77

Darn you beat me to it!!

I'll post pics of my Lowland Fants and Golden Mantellas tomorrow. Looking forward to the first of many UE orders.


----------



## tachikoma

zach77 said:


> Darn you beat me to it!!
> 
> I'll post pics of my Lowland Fants and Golden Mantellas tomorrow. Looking forward to the first of many UE orders.


Same here, I am super stoked to get my box! Sucks I have to work all day while waiting to go home and look at my new guys


----------



## zach77

Here are my beauties!! I can't belive how fast the Fantasticus are!


----------



## jruffing46

Yea there should really be a disclaimer when buying them warning that they are little lightning bolts.


----------



## hydrophyte

jruffing46 said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Just wanted to share some frogs...
> Jared


Nice! I really like those A. spurrelli and I've wondered about getting a few of them.


----------



## frogface

Yea, I'll be needing some of those tree frogs


----------



## tachikoma

Got my box in yesterday took a couple of pics today!!

I heard calling from my _A. spurelli_ last night! I could hardly contain my excitement!! haha.


























James


----------



## R1ch13

johnc said:


> They're in their grow-out for now. Won't photograph them until the weekend because I don't want to stress them out. I'll put them on FF and let you know. I like your retics!


I await your pics John!

Lovely frogs everybody, one of these days us over here in the UK will get some frogs direct from UE... one day!

Regards,
Richie


----------



## johnc

FYI Richie, we are talking about the Pampa Hermosa _Ranitomeya benedicta_. I'm behind schedule on getting them setup and photographed.


----------



## R1ch13

Hi John, 

The Pampas Hermosa are gorgeous, having just gotten the Shucushuyacu at the beginning of the year - it'll be a while before my funds are enough to get the Hermosa too, but they are definitely up there on my list!

I look forward to your photos even more now!

Regards,
Richie


----------



## jknight

jruffing46 said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Just wanted to share some frogs Mike Novy and I got from a certain enterprise. Feel free to post your own pics as well.
> 
> Thanks
> Jared




Nice Frogs!!! 

I got 4 Retics also!


----------



## jruffing46

Post some pics of your new retics.


----------



## jknight

jruffing46 said:


> Post some pics of your new retics.


They are in quarantine now, but il see if i can't poke my head in later


----------



## johnc

I had a dream about retics last night. They were elongated like salamanders though.


----------



## jruffing46

Haha yea you wish John!


----------



## jknight

I noticed one of my new retics was calling today! Yay


----------



## jruffing46

Geeze!! Already? Well I got three so hopefully there is a 1.2.


----------



## johnc

Well, one of my Pampa is definitely male (calling) and I've seen the "follow my leader) behavior indicative of a pair in there too.


----------



## frogface

johnc said:


> Well, one of my Pampa is definitely male (calling) and I've seen the "follow my leader) behavior indicative of a pair in there too.


Pix or it's not happening.


----------



## jruffing46

Ahhhhh! I hate all of you! Haha


----------



## jknight

jruffing46 said:


> Geeze!! Already? Well I got three so hopefully there is a 1.2.



Haha i was feeding them and heard a little noise so i investigated and saw one of them calling!! I was surprised .. not sure how old they are. I picked up 4 so figures crossed for 2 pairs!! Good luck with yours! 




frogface said:


> Pix or it's not happening.


Pix are coming i swear!! Lol




jruffing46 said:


> Ahhhhh! I hate all of you! Haha


Hahah


----------



## vivlover10

You people are so mean!!!!!!! And lucky! I congratulate all of you for buying my favorite frogs, getting probable pairs, and you don't post pics!
I want pics, but I don't!


----------



## jruffing46

Ill post some pics tonight. I have my lights off during the day to keep things cooler and so I can see my frogs when I get home in the evening after work.


----------



## jknight

As promised... Im getting a new camera tomorrow(sorry for the poor quality)

My 4 New retics! Enjoy










































3 of them have black spots, and one is an all red back.


----------



## Nismo95

Out of curiosity, what did the retics cost you guys? We love them, but never sure on prices.


----------



## jknight

Nismo95 said:


> Out of curiosity, what did the retics cost you guys? We love them, but never sure on prices.


They were $125 each, and worth every bit


----------



## jruffing46

Here is a pic of what is now a probable female retic. I did a bit of an experiment last night. I put all three in a 190 oz. deli to see what would happen. One started calling after a little a while and the other two kust followed around. From what Ive read, these guys work best in pairs and should not be kept as a 2.1. Whats the consensus on a 1.2?


----------



## vivlover10

Beautiful frogs! To me the first pic looks to be male and the third pic looks to be female, but it looks, color wise, exactly the same.


----------



## jruffing46

The pics are of the same frog. Haha


----------



## vivlover10

Well my best guess is have a pair because I'd bet she's a she.


----------



## jknight

jruffing46 said:


> Here is a pic of what is now a probable female retic. I did a bit of an experiment last night. I put all three in a 190 oz. deli to see what would happen. One started calling after a little a while and the other two kust followed around. From what Ive read, these guys work best in pairs and should not be kept as a 2.1. Whats the consensus on a 1.2?



Beautiful frog! Im a tinc guy by heart, but i cant resist the retics....


----------



## jruffing46

Here are my fantastica tanks. My new lowland fantastica are in the middle, standard on the left and caynarachi on the right. From what Ive heard and read fantastica like it more humid so I need to modify the vent on front. Any suggestions besides hideously putting saran wrap on it?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

Maybe cover part of it with clear packing tape? That's what I did with some of my vert tanks that needed more humidity... it's not too ugly if you get it on without trapping air bubbles in the tape.
Bryan


----------



## jruffing46

I got three retic eggs tonight


----------



## vivlover10

Congrats!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you! Good luck with them!!!


----------



## johnc

As promised to Richie, here are photos of the _Ranitomeya benedicta_ "Pampa Hermosa". In my experience with these so far, they are significantly bolder than the Shucushuyacu race (that's what the "regular" benedicta are called) brought in by UE a few years ago, but sadly they also seem to be more delicate (YMMV). These are two different frogs:


----------



## R1ch13

John,

Wonderful shots as usual, thanks for sharing. You are one brave man, I fret over feeding the little rockets never mind setting them up for a photo shoot!

As much as I love the "Shucushuyacu" I have to say I favour the bolder, blocky colouration of the "Pampas Hermosa" that bit more!



johnc said:


> But sadly they also seem to be more delicate (YMMV).


I don't mean to pry, but how so? I have read they are that bit trickier to breed but must have missed any such discussions regarding their apparent sensitivity.

Cheers,
Richie


----------



## jknight

jruffing46 said:


> I got three retic eggs tonight



Great!! Congrats, any pics of the parents??


----------



## jruffing46

John, your pictures and frogs are amazing. Nice work! Im still a bigger fan of the original benedicta. These are only subtly different. 

I already posted pictures of the adult frogs. Look back a few pages.


----------



## johnc

R1ch13 said:


> You are one brave man, I fret over feeding the little rockets never mind setting them up for a photo shoot!


I keep mine in horizontal terrariums - they only thumbnails for which I have horizontals. Peace of mind.

For photographing dart frogs I have a very large table in case they decide to leg it. I am lucky too in that I have very quick reflexes!



R1ch13 said:


> As much as I love the "Shucushuyacu" I have to say I favour the bolder, blocky colouration of the "Pampas Hermosa" that bit more!


I'm with you. I prefer the colouration of these Pampa Hermosa frogs. The blue patterning on the older race looks to me like someone couldn't make up their mind about how to paint the frog, and sort of slapped it together!



R1ch13 said:


> I don't mean to pry, but how so? I have read they are that bit trickier to breed but must have missed any such discussions regarding their apparent sensitivity.


There haven't been any discussions of worth concerning these frogs in the US, of which I'm aware. In my own experience, I lost one of my 4 while quarantining them in the same way that I quarantined the original race. Hence my comment.



jruffing46 said:


> John, your pictures and frogs are amazing. Nice work! Im still a bigger fan of the original benedicta. These are only subtly different.


Thanks for the kind words. Regarding frog preference, I'm glad we all have slightly different tastes!


----------



## R1ch13

Cheers for getting back to me John, much appreciated as ever. 

Thanks for clearing all that up.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## jruffing46

Last time I checked, there was another shipment coming in September. Who is planning on getting frogs and what?

I am getting another male reticulata, a male chazuta, and then something very special . If you get the news letter than you know what I am talking about. My plan is to continue this thread and post pictures of what I get new. Feel free to join in!!


----------



## Azurel

jruffing46 said:


> Last time I checked, there was another shipment coming in September. Who is planning on getting frogs and what?
> 
> I am getting another male reticulata, a male chazuta, and then something very special . If you get the news letter than you know what I am talking about. My plan is to continue this thread and post pictures of what I get new. Feel free to join in!!


Yea if I can swing it I want some of those too...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnc

Have Pampa Hermosa eggs.


----------



## thedude

jruffing46 said:


> Any suggestions besides hideously putting saran wrap on it?


Cut some plexi glass out for it and drill holes to the size you want for proper ventilation, then just silicone it.

John those are some awesome frogs! Congratulations on the eggs so quickly, but sorry to hear you lost one.

I'll be getting some of the Arena Blanca's in October along with some CRARC vittata  I'm glad to hear others are as well.


----------



## johnc

thedude said:


> John those are some awesome frogs! Congratulations on the eggs so quickly, but sorry to hear you lost one.
> 
> I'll be getting some of the Arena Blanca's in October along with some CRARC vittata  I'm glad to hear others are as well.


Thanks Adam. Regarding losing one, I prefer to think I saved 3 others.

Good luck with the Arena Blancas. I almost bought some this time around. How are you getting some in October? UE's next shipment is September.


----------



## thedude

johnc said:


> Thanks Adam. Regarding losing one, I prefer to think I saved 3 others.
> 
> Good luck with the Arena Blancas. I almost bought some this time around. How are you getting some in October? UE's next shipment is September.


They are also bringing in a shipment in october when they release the vittata. I didn't want to pay for shipping twice so close together so Mark is holding my amazonica for me.

I wish I had the funds for the Pampa Hermosa, but I figure I should work on getting all the Ranitomeya that have been on my list for years first.


----------



## jruffing46

thedude said:


> They are also bringing in a shipment in october when they release the vittata. I didn't want to pay for shipping twice so close together so Mark is holding my amazonica for me.
> 
> I wish I had the funds for the Pampa Hermosa, but I figure I should work on getting all the Ranitomeya that have been on my list for years first.


I bet that is some list.  Care to share?


----------



## jruffing46

One more day for some of us, two for most! Cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## SnakePaparazzi

jruffing46 said:


> One more day for some of us, two for most! Cant wait to see some pics!


I've got an UE shipment arriving on Wednesday! Can't wait to get my Trivs!!!!


----------



## jruffing46

The day has arrived (again!)! Here are some pics. Sorry if they are not the best.

Male Retic









Arena Blanca!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Female
















































Male


----------



## jruffing46

Here is a comparison of a retic and the much larger but similar in pattern arena blanca.


----------



## Azurel

Great lookinf frogs Ruff..... Both are high on my want list. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Gamble

Here is mine... 

A.Pepperi "Orange"

They are 6mo old. They will get their full color by 1 year, and reach sexual maturity around 2 years.





































They are in a QT tank until i get their 125g finished.



Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Julio

Gorgeous frogs as always, can't wait till I have more time in life to build the collection back up


----------



## JasonPannell

here are a few of mine. thanks mark / elaine


----------



## JasonPannell

one more. female arena


----------



## jruffing46

Very cool Jason. Your arena blanca are even more reticulata like then mine.


----------



## mydumname

Here is my order:

Arena Blanca (2.2)
1.








2.








3.








4.








Pic








Pic








Pic










Iquitos (1.1)
1.








2.









Truncatus (1.1)
1.








2.









And the reason I placed the order....Theloderma Licin (I got 8 hre but only showing a pic of 2 of them)
1.








2.








3.









I don't know why my phone made hem so small this time.


----------



## ryangreenway

Here are the poor pictures I could get of my new H. valerioi without disturbing them too much. There are five total.


----------



## Gamble

@ Greg & Ryan:
Both of your frogs are bad ass looking! 

Glad i got to see pics of those. Thx!


----------



## mydumname

Yeah im going with glass frogs in october. They are awesome.


----------



## kitcolebay

Gamble said:


> @ Greg & Ryan:
> Both of your frogs are bad ass looking!
> 
> Glad i got to see pics of those. Thx!


Yeah, what he said!


----------



## Brian317

Those glass frogs are awesome! Very cool and would love to see those in person.

Also alot of amazing Arena Blanca's in this thread! Crazy how similiar they look to retics, but are basically twice as big with a few visual distinctions. 

Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## jruffing46

Picking up some frogs tonight. Others getting theirs tomorrow. Dont forget to post pictures!


----------



## Azurel

Cant wait for my box....Pics will be coming.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## jruffing46

I got another pair of Arena Blanca to give me a probable 2.2. Here are some pics.


















Here is a better Retic like Arena Blanca female compared to a female Retic


----------



## Azurel

Got my box and found 4 absolutely amazing frogs...Probable 2.2 Arena Blanca my camera skills suck....

This one I think is a possible female....Although I do like the look of a tad on the back









Possible male









Possible female









Possible male


----------



## mydumname

I just got in mine another possible pair of truncatus and Iquitos. And some glass frogs!!

May get pics at some point.


----------



## vivlover10

Ok guys , make me jealous! 

Arena Blanca's are beautiful, look exactly like retics.


----------



## Julio

vivlover10 said:


> Ok guys , make me jealous!
> 
> Arena Blanca's are beautiful, look exactly like retics.


makes me wonder if retics are just another morph of imitators


----------



## easternversant

These are my new El Cope auratus. These frogs are totally sweet and they are super bold already! The first is a probable male and the second a probable female. I'm somewhat worried by the toepads on the probable female though...what do you think?


----------



## mydumname

They look big for auratus. But they aren't as easy to sex as tincs. Most of my female auratus are really round though, nice sized belly.


----------



## frograck

My experience with auratus is that toe pads mean nothing! 

Females do tend to be pear shape and generally rounder... But so are well fed males.

In fact, my dominant male el cope that calls all the time and chases the girls is the roundest and largest frog out of my group of 5. I get good eggs from the group but I'm still moving them around to figure out the sex of the other 4. 

They are beautiful and bold auratus. And like a lot of pdf's, pictures just can't capture their true colors and irredesence.


----------



## Tinctoc

Julio said:


> makes me wonder if retics are just another morph of imitators


Doubtful. Retics have a different call.


----------



## Spaff

Retics are in a different species group and don't exhibit the egg-feeding parental care that imitators do.


----------



## thedude

Julio said:


> makes me wonder if retics are just another morph of imitators


Mullerian mimicry isn't unique simply to imitators.


----------



## jruffing46

Its the last shipment of the year tomorrow. Is anybody getting anything?


----------



## kitcolebay

I'm expecting some Microspot and Camo Auratus. 

-Chris


----------



## zach77

...hopeful pairs of Reticulata, Summersi, and Tarapoto


----------



## vivlover10

i wanna see some pics soon . . . . after you guys have a little time with them.


----------



## jruffing46

Here are some new frogs:

Uakarii!!!!! Very very very under appreciated frog. I am glad I got these. I got a probable 2.2. 









































Two female lowland fants to round out my breeding group

















Male chazuta

















Enjoy!!!
Jared


----------



## thedude

Very nice! 

I've never understood why uakarii aren't more popular. They are one of the prettiest frogs I've seen, aren't all that shy, and they are really interesting to observe.


----------



## mydumname

thedude said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I've never understood why uakarii aren't more popular. They are one of the prettiest frogs I've seen, aren't all that shy, and they are really interesting to observe.


As my girlfriend would say...they look like everything else....haha. great looking frogs. I do like them. I see a difference. How big did they come in jared?


----------



## thedude

mydumname said:


> As my girlfriend would say...they look like everything else....haha. great looking frogs. I do like them. I see a difference. How big did they come in jared?


They don't really look like anything else to me, except ventrimaculata (duellmani). But the colors are still different.


----------



## jruffing46

Girl friends are a bad influence when it comes to this hobby. Haha Id say my uakarii are a little bigger than my flavos.

Adam,
Do you have uakarii? If so, how big do they get in comparison to other thumbnails?


----------



## mydumname

thedude said:


> They don't really look like anything else to me, except ventrimaculata (duellmani). But the colors are still different.


Well you aren't my gf. But no they have similarities to a lot.of vents out there based on looks. Vertical striping
She thinks a lot.of thumbs look alike. Which, they do.


----------



## mydumname

jruffing46 said:


> Girl friends are a bad influence when it comes to this hobby. Haha Id say my uakarii are a little bigger than my flavos.
> 
> Adam,
> Do you have uakarii? If so, how big do they get in comparison to other thumbnails?


Sometimes they get you good bday gifts though 

Male is calling by the way.


----------



## thedude

jruffing46 said:


> Adam,
> Do you have uakarii? If so, how big do they get in comparison to other thumbnails?


Yes I do, one of my favorites. They are the smallest frogs I've ever had, even smaller than reticulata.


----------



## kitcolebay

Picked up mine this morning before work. Got them settled in at home. I'll take/post pics tonight after work. 
Probable 2.2 microdot auratus & probable 2.2 camo auratus. 

-Chris


----------



## jruffing46

Well then my uakarii are probably close to full grown then.


----------



## thedude

mydumname said:


> Well you aren't my gf. But no they have similarities to a lot.of vents out there based on looks. Vertical striping
> She thinks a lot.of thumbs look alike. Which, they do.


Isuppose I could see them as similar to some variabilis, like borja ridge. But they are still different looking to me.


----------



## kitcolebay

Already posted on my thread, but said I'd post on here when I got them too.

Microspot female #1










Microspot female #2










Microspot male #1










Microspot male #2










Camo female #1










Camo female #2










Camo male #1










Camo male #2










Note: In the pics, I saw the hair that got onto camo male #1. I immediately checked him and the hair was gone thankfully. I'll be checking them often enough to make sure it's still not around to cause them harm. Also, camo male #2 isn't as skinny as the pic looks. He was just stretching and trying to suck it in for the pic. They all look good and healthy. Relaxing & chowing down on some FF's after their journey.


----------



## gregadc

I'm really happy to see proper R.summersis arriving home  

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## jruffing46

Very cool frogs! Unfortunately those are very under rated as well due to the banded imitator.


----------



## rigel10

I like summersi. I'd like to have them!


----------



## thedude

rigel10 said:


> I like summersi. I'd like to have them!


Too bad you're in Italy, mine breed like crazy.

summersi are definitely an amazing frog. I think the only reason they aren't more popular is due to their shyness, but this can be overcome with a proper enclosure.


----------



## jruffing46

I heard my uakarii calling up a storm the other night. I guess they are liking their enclosure. They are bold and inquisitive little guys.


----------



## jruffing46

Uakarii eggs!!!!


----------



## jruffing46

One of Mike Novy's new Lemurs and some of my new frogs I picked up yesterday. Enjoy!


----------



## Reef_Haven

A few auratus I received today.


----------



## randommind

WOW Kevin...they all look good, but this one in particular is AWESOME!!



Reef_Haven said:


>


----------



## Reef_Haven

I know a few other's got frogs today too. Hopefully we'll see more pix soon.


----------



## Whitneyd88

I made a thread for the frogs I got today before I realized this thread was here! Heres a pic of the Varadero pair I got today!


----------



## Julio

looks like they are courting already


----------



## Whitneyd88

Julio said:


> looks like they are courting already


The female is totally interested in him, but he hasnt been calling yet.


----------



## phender

Reef_Haven said:


> A few auratus I received today.


What type of auratus are these?


----------



## Daleo

My score from UE. 










Varadero


















Benedicta
Prob female









Prob male









Scouting out his new home









Prob male


----------



## Reef_Haven

phender said:


> What type of auratus are these?


Reticulated,
Should be some pix of some that were received by others later. It will be interesting to see the difference a better camera makes.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

*Edit, nevermind... Phender beat me to it!


----------



## dartsanddragons

I picked up Arena Blanca, looks like 3.3 they are currently in three different enclosures and the Males are all calling. I'll get some pic's up soon.

Scott


----------



## mydumname

Oops double post please remove


----------



## mydumname

dartsanddragons said:


> I picked up Arena Blanca, looks like 3.3 they are currently in three different enclosures and the Males are all calling. I'll get some pic's up soon.
> 
> Scott


If they are shy like that put them in a group. I just found first tank raised baby today. Had some others morph over the past couple months that I raised outside the tanks. Bold frogs. You will like them


----------



## dartsanddragons

Not shy at all, I sat there watching the Males call for quite a while. Pretty bold so far.


Scott


----------



## Daleo

Daleo said:


> My score from UE.


My Varadero male is ALREADY calling like a mad man!!!!!!!!!!! Hope I have as much luck with my bennies lol


----------



## mydumname

dartsanddragons said:


> Not shy at all, I sat there watching the Males call for quite a while. Pretty bold so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


Nice. I have personally had better luck with vents as groups.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

I got a probable pair of standard bennies


----------



## carola1155

those look an awful lot like brommies  (sorry, that was corny)


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

It was a lame attempt at humor in that they have already hidden themselves away. Hope they dont be like my Varadero which run the moment they see me. Otherwise this could become a diffucult relationship.


----------



## carola1155

a Vertigo Guy said:


> It was a lame attempt at humor in that they have already hidden themselves away. Hope they dont be like my Varadero which run the moment they see me. Otherwise this could become a diffucult relationship.


hate to be the bearer of bad news... but they can have shy tendencies... I don't see mine as much as I see my other thumbs. They arent fully grown yet, but close (I am getting calling from one of them). I have read that bright lighting can really impact how often they are out. A lot of people have talked about having a dense upper canopy in the tank to block light and shade the bottom. So it seems as though the tank setup can be very important.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Thats it they gotta go.


----------



## LightsOut

I got probable 2.2 r.reticulata, waiting for good photo op.


----------



## baita83

I picked up a probable 2.2 super blues and probable 1.1 reticulated auratus. This was my first dealing with understory and I think next time I may need a group of flavovittata 

reticulateds are hiding so photos will have to wait till another day but here are the super blues

Turquoise 


















Greyish Blue









Insane blue pics don't do any justice to this frog


----------



## bryandarts

I got a trio of standard benedicta and 2 summersi! Benedicta are already exhibiting courtship and called 5 minutes after i put them in the tank! EXTREMELY BOLD TOO!! <I was kind of surprised at their boldness too!


----------



## vivlover10

Did you take my advice? Looks like another Bryandarts film on the youtube tonight! Yes been waiting forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vivlover10

bryandarts said:


> I got a trio of standard benedicta and 2 summersi! Benedicta are already exhibiting courtship and called 5 minutes after i put them in the tank! EXTREMELY BOLD TOO!! <I was kind of surprised at their boldness too!


It's not proven true until you've got pics!


----------



## Dendrobati

We got some Mantellas from UE yesterday.

This are our first Mantellas, and I think they are absolutely adorable!

Sorry for not posting great pics, I don't want to stress them out much.

Marta


----------



## jruffing46

My striped retics are settled in nicely. I def think I got a pair. I also got 3 varadero but didnt take any pics. One was already calling away.


----------



## dartsanddragons

My new Arena Blanca are laying as I type, they are still in the temperary tank. All I can say is WOW

Scott


----------



## jruffing46

I picked up my frogs tonight!!! I am very very excited with what I got. The R. Fantastica "White Banded" are amazing and pictures don't do them justice but I did my best. Among other frogs that I got, I also got a very nice pair of R. Summersi. Here are some pics and a link to other pics of the White Bandeds. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...5-r-fantastica-white-banded-have-arrived.html

Thanks
Jared


----------



## kitcolebay

Congrats Jared! Absolutely beautiful frogs!

-Chris


----------



## Julio

Nice, i just got some more striped retics


----------



## Dendrobati

Any guesses? The skin looks almost snake like in coloration and pattern.

Also got some Benedicta standard, imitator varadero and imitator chazuta.

Brad


Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## frog dude

Mantella crocea


----------



## Gnarly

I received a trio of Fantasticas "Caynarachi" and a single Iquitos vent. 



I haven't gotten good pictures yet because I want to leave them be, but I imagine I'll have a hard time getting photos of the fants. even when they settle in because those are some FAST frogs.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Gnarly said:


> I received a trio of Fantasticas "Caynarachi" and a single Iquitos vent.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten good pictures yet because I want to leave them be, but I imagine I'll have a hard time getting photos of the fants. even when they settle in because those are some FAST frogs.


And temporarily some Southern Variabilis 
Buddy


----------



## mydumname

Pair of retics:





Pair of benedicta:





Three glass frogs to add to my group:


----------



## KC3

Greg, your frogs are beautiful man! Congrats



mydumname said:


> Pair of retics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair of benedicta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three glass frogs to add to my group:


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Just got a pair of Southern Variabilis in from UE. I'd like to thank Gnarly for working out all the details with them. Thanks again 
Buddy


----------



## jruffing46

I have the itch to get some glass frogs. Thats not a good thing. Haha


----------



## JayMillz

I received my trio of glass frogs yesterday as well but haven't taken any good pics worth sharing yet, they look similar to Gregs anyways lol.


----------



## thedude

jruffing46 said:


> I have the itch to get some glass frogs. Thats not a good thing. Haha


The itch is never a good thing  

Definitely need to get some valeroi at some point myself.


----------



## usctom

Got a pair of Arena Blanca. e


----------



## The Wolfe

love the glass frogs! know of a good spot in Ontario, Canada to get some?


----------



## frogfreak

The Wolfe said:


> love the glass frogs! know of a good spot in Ontario, Canada to get some?


You have NO idea how lucky we are!

Home | Understory Enterprises


----------



## josh_r

mydumname said:


> As my girlfriend would say...they look like everything else....haha. great looking frogs. I do like them. I see a difference. How big did they come in jared?


I used to think the same thing until I kept them, then my opinion drastically changed.


----------



## SmackoftheGods

frogfreak said:


> You have NO idea how lucky we are!
> 
> Home | Understory Enterprises


True.... Then again, you have to pay dearly for that luck by living in Canada


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Luck? What's that all aboot eh?


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## frogfreak

SmackoftheGods said:


> True.... Then again, you have to pay dearly for that luck by living in Canada


No Sh!t, eh. Sigh...the taxes are a weeeee bit high


----------



## SmackoftheGods

frogfreak said:


> No Sh!t, eh. Sigh...the taxes are a weeeee bit high


It evens out since there are things you don't have to pay for, like health insurance.


----------



## Froggywv

Buddysfrogs said:


> Just got a pair of Southern Variabilis in from UE. I'd like to thank Gnarly for working out all the details with them. Thanks again
> Buddy


So jealous!!!


----------



## Dendrobati

Where are all the pictures!?!?!?!??!?

It's been nearly 24 hours since the UE shipments arrived and I see no new pictures! How about a couple?

Brad


----------



## jruffing46

Its been two shipments now and I havent posted any pics. Im slacking. Ill see if I can take some tonight.


----------



## Otis

Dendrobati said:


> View attachment 44434
> 
> View attachment 44442
> 
> 
> Any guesses? The skin looks almost snake like in coloration and pattern.
> 
> Also got some Benedicta standard, imitator varadero and imitator chazuta.
> 
> Brad
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Guesses on ID? It's M. crocea pretty sure. They can have a lot of black to them and nice orange flash marks on the insides of their legs. They're one of my favorite mantellas. You have a group?


----------



## aspidites73

Just apply some hydrocortisone and wear loose fitting underware, Jared. Itch should be gone by morning!



jruffing46 said:


> I have the itch to get some glass frogs. Thats not a good thing. Haha


----------



## jruffing46

I haven't posted here for a while so here is a pic of a new arrival.


----------



## Gamble

Ameerega Bassleri 'Yellow'


----------



## whitethumb

just got more white bandeds, i'm hoping this is male.








here's the other one


----------



## Sirjohn

Cerro Autana:


----------



## nish07

Omg.. Is that leuc green? If so, I want leucs again haha.

-Nish


----------



## Elphaba

Wait just a sec... did UE just bring in blue-footed leucs? How did I not know about this? How much were they?

Can someone PM me?

Best,
Ash


----------



## tongo

If you check the classifieds Julio was selling some for 300 each


----------



## Elphaba

I knew about those! I was just hoping I hadn't missed UE offering them too. One missed opportunity is one thing, but two missed opportunities is just dang painful.

Best,
Ash

EDIT: And so everyone knows I'm not a COMPLETE green-eyed monster, hey, those are some beautiful frogs. Congratulations. =)


----------



## Gamble

UE has never offered Bluefoots.

That post was misplaced. I guess John didn't realize this thread is for UE shipments.


----------



## kitcolebay

Couple quick shots of one of the Benedicta 'Pampa Hermosa'. 




-Chris


----------



## Julio




----------



## Nismo95

So I am curious. When you all buy from UE (which I have not had the pleasure of doing so far) Do they do a best guess as to sexes? or is it just a free for all grab what you can to fill orders? Not saying they are at fault for the 2nd scenario.. I can only guess the amount of orders they have to fill and catching frogs is no easy feat. Just looking to go through them for some bennies and retics and curious what my chances are at probable pairs/trio's. Is it a numbers game? lol


----------



## whitethumb

when you talk with elaine, she'll tell you what's available. they sale most of their ranitomeya as subadults or adults. they absolutely do best guesses. they are extremely easy to work with. 



Nismo95 said:


> So I am curious. When you all buy from UE (which I have not had the pleasure of doing so far) Do they do a best guess as to sexes? or is it just a free for all grab what you can to fill orders? Not saying they are at fault for the 2nd scenario.. I can only guess the amount of orders they have to fill and catching frogs is no easy feat. Just looking to go through them for some bennies and retics and curious what my chances are at probable pairs/trio's. Is it a numbers game? lol


----------



## Julio

Nismo95 said:


> So I am curious. When you all buy from UE (which I have not had the pleasure of doing so far) Do they do a best guess as to sexes? or is it just a free for all grab what you can to fill orders? Not saying they are at fault for the 2nd scenario.. I can only guess the amount of orders they have to fill and catching frogs is no easy feat. Just looking to go through them for some bennies and retics and curious what my chances are at probable pairs/trio's. Is it a numbers game? lol


Some species are easy to guess on sexes others not, they are usually pretty good with thumbs and I have never had an issue getting both sexes when buying from them.


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale

How long is the turnaround time on contacting them?

I have emailed them twice over about two weeks and never heard back.

Maybe they are SUPER busy?


----------



## Nismo95

I'd say get ahold of them again than. Elaine got back to me in less than 12 hours (guessing they were sleeping during the night) lol.


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale

Nismo95 said:


> I'd say get ahold of them again than. Elaine got back to me in less than 12 hours (guessing they were sleeping during the night) lol.


Thank you.


----------



## Gamble

Ameerega Trivittata 'Greenback'


----------



## Azurel

Sylvatica Paru really nice gold solid body with yellow spotted legs.

















BH imitators looks like a 2.1

















Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10

Trivittata "Greenback". Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing


----------



## tongo

First UE shipment of the year should be delivered tomorrow. Who is getting what??

I'm getting in a probable pair of uakarii and also a probable 2.2 gold legged uakarii.


----------



## erikm

tongo said:


> First UE shipment of the year should be delivered tomorrow. Who is getting what??
> 
> I'm getting in a probable pair of uakarii and also a probable 2.2 gold legged uakarii.


The gold legged uakarii are KILLER man!


----------

